# Feather Tail Bettas



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd eventually like to get a feather tail betta, but I can't find anyone on AB whom is selling them right now. Does anyone know where I can find one? 

Also, are feather tails a variation of HM? Thanks All.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Feather tails are a mutation of HM that are associated with extreme rosetail. The reason you don't see them is because show breeders usually cull them because of the genetic defects associated with that tail type.

Occasionally you'll see one pop up on AB from Thailand but you have to look for them.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

1f2f can you tell us what genetic defects they have?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I've been curious about this. And what's the difference between feather tail and rosetail? Is feather tail just more extreme?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll look it up and get back to you. I remember reading about rosetails when I first got into breeding but it's been over a year now so I want to refresh my memory so I don't give y'all bad info.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok.. THIS is the right thread hahaha. I just looked at the OP and clicked on the first thread.

Ok.. here's a pretty good list of the things that come with rosetails



> The main characteristic of the rosetail is the excessive branching in all three unpaired fins. Especially the excessive branching and the overlapping rays in the caudal finnage results a 'rose-like' appearance, which explains the choice of the name. Other characteristics which are often seen with rosetails, especially with the more extreme forms, are smaller ventrals, a smaller dorsal, ligther colored bodies in comparison with the normal fish from the spawn, bad scales, slower growth and development. The extensive branching also often influences the swimming capabilities of these type of fish.



http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=984

Rosetail is also very hard to breed out of a line. I did a quick search on the IBC boards and there were a few breeders who commented saying they wished they had never introduced RT into the line.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

That is so sad that they are freak's/unaceptable, they are soo beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

One thing you have to think about is for every amazing looking rosetail how many of it's siblings have severe defects?

Sure with double tails you'll get some defects here and there but they can be greatly reduced with selective breeding. RT hasn't been proven to work that way. 

At least that's my reasoning and why I won't breed rose tail.


----------

